
ARM-Based Apple Silicon Changes Mac Forever - jeffykim
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/how-apple-silicon-changes-mac-forever-d2682a9722df
======
eshtocof
Apple gave us literally no numbers on performance, or how this is going to
alter pro apps. Hmmm...

~~~
rdsnsca
They gave no numbers because the developer kit is not using the ARM CPU the
first ARM Mac will ship with.

Just like the first Intel Macs shipped with Duo core while the developer kits
had Pentium 4's.

~~~
billyrobinson4
Yeah--the article clearly mentions that too.

------
billyrobinson4
wow! this is really detailed.

